# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  What should be an albino  african clawed  frog tank be??

## Murray of the Deep

can i put him in water like 3-5 inches without any airtank??

----------


## Michael

Well.. 3-5 is pretty shallow for an ACF. 10-12 inches would be better, ACF have no real difficulty with water depth since they are relatively strong swimmers. Also you'll want to utilize as much water real estate in your aquarium as possible, since ACF are messy creatures, the more water the better.

The absolute minimum is a 10 gallon though I do not recommend it. A 20g long is ideal for one frog. I'm not sure what an 'airtank' is but do leave space from the surface of the water to the lid to allow your frog to breathe air and you will need a tight fitting lid, since these frogs are quite adept at escaping an aquarium without one (and they will find ways out of even small gaps in lids, trust me).

Floating plants like indian fern (water sprite) or pennywort or similar floating plants are a nice addition for these frogs since they enjoy resting in it, I also hear it reduces their instinct to attempt escape too. They also soak up extra nitrates in your aquarium which will improve water quality and reduce algae, especially the fast growing plants.

----------


## Terry

Just to add to Michael's reply: water quality is a must. You need to condition the water (I use Stress Coat) and make regular water changes. You can keep these frogs at room temperature, so a heater is not necessary. The optimum temperature is between 68 and 72(F).  If kept healthy, these frogs can live 12+ years. I have a pair that are 19 years old. 

These are tough frogs and generally free from disease. The biggest problem is bloating which is caused by improper husbandry.

----------


## Murray of the Deep

all i want to know is do they need oxygen pump in their aquarium??

----------


## Michael

> all i want to know is do they need oxygen pump in their aquarium??


Since clawed frogs have lungs and breathe air, I don't see the benefit of having an air pump. While I feel filtration giving a 'jackhammer' effect that disturbs the lateral line is way overblown I am pretty sure an ACF would 'highly dislike' an air filter since they are quite noisy and cause a lot of water disturbance. While I doubt it would cause enough stress to be detrimental and your frogs would cope, it's not necessary for an ACF regardless.

Like Terry said, ACF should be kept at temperatures of 68F to 72F which is lower than what people keep tropical fish. I mention this because the reason that people add air pumps is that most tropical fish are kept at 77F+ and at warmer temperatures oxygen levels decrease drastically and an air pump adds oxygen to the water. Obviously since fish respire through their gills this is beneficial since fish could otherwise asphyxiate in low oxygen water (Anabantoids such as bettas and gouramis have a 'labyrinth' organ which is sort of a primitive lung to gulp air to cope but not all fish can do this). 

However, at cooler sub-tropical temperatures which your ACF should be kept at in cooler water there shouldn't be much of an issue with oxygen levels. Not that this matters much since as I stated, they breathe air and have lungs.

So in short, no, waste of money and the frogs probably would find it annoying. Might be beneficial if you keep fish with your ACF but as we all know, Xenopus will consume or try to consume any fish that will fit in it's mouth (which is most fish in the hobby) -- so why bother? I think the best addition would be some floating plants. ACF really enjoy having them to bask/rest in and they help maintain optimal water quality which again as Terry wisely stated is the #1 deterrent to Xenopus disease and other health issues.

----------


## Murray of the Deep

how come my adf is already an adult but it doesnt know how to catch its food?

----------


## Michael

Are you keeping ADF or ACF? ADF are pretty slow eaters..

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> Are you keeping ADF or ACF? ADF are pretty slow eaters..


1 adf and 1 acf

----------


## Michael

> 1 adf and 1 acf


I am assuming you do not keep them in the same tank? They are not compatible and cannot be kept together.. Hymenochirus (adf) require warm tropical temperatures of 77F and Xenopus (acf) need cooler subtropical water of about 70F.

Xenopus are very predatory and aggressive eaters, hymenochirus are very docile and slow eaters. Xenopus froglets will always beat out a hymenochirus to food. that and as soon as your xenopus gets big enough he will simply devour the smaller hymenochirus guaranteed. Amphibians should *never* be mixed, they can easily transmit disease to one another as well.

Bottom line is xenopus belongs in a species only tank, they are highly predatory and bottomless pits when it comes to eating. Xenopus will eat or attempt to eat any creature it is kept with. The only suitable tank mate for xenopus is another xenopus of suitable size which is not small enough to be mistaken for prey (can't mix adults and froglets).

Hymenochirus also does best in a species only tank since most fish are too aggressive with feedings to allow them to get the proper amount of food to not starve.

If you aren't keeping them together then my apologies. : ) If you are, you need to separate these species ASAP because it will end badly for the smaller, soon to be quite edible hymenochirus. Do not trust xenopus with other tank mates!!! :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> I am assuming you do not keep them in the same tank? They are not compatible and cannot be kept together.. Hymenochirus (adf) require warm tropical temperatures of 77F and Xenopus (acf) need cooler subtropical water of about 70F.
> 
> Xenopus are very predatory and aggressive eaters, hymenochirus are very docile and slow eaters. Xenopus froglets will always beat out a hymenochirus to food. that and as soon as your xenopus gets big enough he will simply devour the smaller hymenochirus guaranteed. Amphibians should *never* be mixed, they can easily transmit disease to one another as well.
> 
> Bottom line is xenopus belongs in a species only tank, they are highly predatory and bottomless pits when it comes to eating. Xenopus will eat or attempt to eat any creature it is kept with. The only suitable tank mate for xenopus is another xenopus of suitable size which is not small enough to be mistaken for prey (can't mix adults and froglets).
> 
> Hymenochirus also does best in a species only tank since most fish are too aggressive with feedings to allow them to get the proper amount of food to not starve.
> 
> If you aren't keeping them together then my apologies. : ) If you are, you need to separate these species ASAP because it will end badly for the smaller, soon to be quite edible hymenochirus. Do not trust xenopus with other tank mates!!!


no they're already together for a year and also i put fishes and never got eaten i feed my frogs hand fed everyday and also i have them in 60 gallon tank with little fishies and other algae eaters.... i took out the catfish since it's already big...

----------


## Michael

> no they're already together for a year and also i put fishes and never got eaten i feed my frogs hand fed everyday and also i have them in 60 gallon tank with little fishies and other algae eaters.... i took out the catfish since it's already big...


I just don't see how that's possible. Pics?

----------


## Tony

Mike I am shocked that you are still humoring this thread. No good can come from engaging in this.

----------


## Michael

lol.. slow day at work what can I say..

----------


## Murray of the Deep

ok ill try to picture them if i have time

----------

